

MySQL 5.6 looks great but what about 5.7? (MySQL at Facebook) - ck2
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10151545213155933

======
ck2
_> > SELECT COUNT(_ _)_ _for InnoDB was changed to not pass rows back to the
SQL layer to be counted._

My gosh this cannot come soon enough. I hope Percona backports it into their
5.6 build.

